# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  1С Документооборот

## fens

Доброго дня.
Имеется Документооборот 2.0. В автозаполняемом шаблоне хотелось бы вывести текст Визы. Сразу оговорюсь, что программированием 1С никогда не увлекался. Имею в этой области небольшие познания.
Ранее выводил тексты Резолюций, но печально что ответственные пользователи не добавляют этих данных и поэтому решено взять Визы, там всегда есть сообщение о согласовании документа.
Обработка для Резолюций такая.
РезультатОбработки = "";
Резолюции = РаботаСРезолюциями.Получи  ьРезолюции(Файл.ВладелецФ  йла);
Для Каждого Резолюция из Резолюции Цикл
   Если Не ЗначениеЗаполнено(Результ  тОбработки) Тогда
       РезультатОбработки = СтроковыеФункцииКлиентСер  вер.ПодставитьПараметрыВС  року(
           НСтр("ru = '%1
                |%2
                |%3'"),
           Резолюция.ТекстРезолюции,
           Резолюция.АвторРезолюции,
           Резолюция.ДатаРезолюции);
   Иначе
       РезультатОбработки = СтроковыеФункцииКлиентСер  вер.ПодставитьПараметрыВС  року(
           НСтр("ru = '%1
               |
               |%2
               |%3
               |%4'"),
           РезультатОбработки,
           Резолюция.ТекстРезолюции,
           Резолюция.АвторРезолюции,
           Резолюция.ДатаРезолюции);
   КонецЕсли;

КонецЦикла;

Подкиньте плииз кто-нибудь код!!!

----------


## fens

такой живой форум :D

----------

